# Beesource is nice, but....



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

You can say that all again. Six inches, and still coming down. Supposed to snow here through Monday. Grrr!


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm with ya, (except the cat part, where's the dog?  !!). We don't have that much accumulation, because the 40 mph bitter wind off the lake has blown it all away. Poor crocuses, poor daffodils. Hope the ladies have enough to keep them warm and fed for the next week.


----------



## Korny's Korner (Mar 25, 2007)

Lots of snow here also, glad I was able to talk myself out doing any serious bee work last week. Just cleaned out dead outs, dreamed how full of bees they soon will bee 

Korny


----------



## Korny's Korner (Mar 25, 2007)

Hobie said:


> I'm with ya, (except the cat part, where's the dog?  !!). We don't have that much accumulation, because the 40 mph bitter wind off the lake has blown it all away. Poor crocuses, poor daffodils. Hope the ladies have enough to keep them warm and fed for the next week.


As usual blew it our way 

Korny


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

The best part of this is that I picked my mother-in-law up from the airport last night. She planned on being here for 6 weeks (she's retired) to help out with the kids. That would give me 6 weeks of no responsibilities at home. Just 15 hour days of bee stuff. And now its suppose to be below 50 degrees til at least the later part of next week.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

I can't see my car. There's 12" of new snow this morning and it's still coming down like and my car... is buried. My wife couldn't see it either and backed into it when making a second run out the driveway. So I kissed her good bye this morning, her car bumper kissed my car bumper good bye this morning then I kissed the cat and a minute ago my dog came over and gave me a kiss. There's a whole lot of kissing going on up here in Whitefield Maine this morning.

I for one said to heck with trying to go to work this morning- Nancy has one of those mission-critical health care jobs so she had to trundle off to work, but there's nothing mission critical about my job. My work will be there waiting for me later today, or tomorrow even. No worries.

So I'm sitting here having a traditional Maine power-breakfast: hot black coffee and cold pepperoni pizza.

What was this thread about?


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Only a light dusting here.....I keep thinking about how nice Mon and Tuesday were......I hope this is the last cold snap . I don't have a cat to kick, an the dog is too big...proably rip me good.....so I think i'll have another cup o'joe instead..... .


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Only flurries here and 28 degs.... I have grafting to do as well but alas its going to be highs in the low 30's over the next three days and down into the teens at night. 

Only good thing is I'll get to move some hives during the day tomorrow that I was planning on having to move at night.

Glad I got all my 2007 equipment hot-dipped on Monday. It would be a cold dip if I were trying to do it now. 

Well... time for the 2nd cup of coffee. I've only begun... with my normal 8 cup daily ritual.


----------



## JD (Aug 18, 2006)

BjornBee said:


> I really should be doing something other than sitting here reading beesource. Like grafting, building nucs, and other "beekeeping" duties. But as I sit here this morning watching the snow come down, I keep telling myself that things will work out.
> 
> And the next person who calls me up and asks if their nucs are ready....I'm coming through the phone line and ripping some heads off...
> 
> ...


Well get off the computer and get my nucs done and I will not have to be calling and asking for them. HA HA HA HA HA HA

I bet they are blowing your phone up (like I did last week)

Take your time and when I get them I do. But I know you will have picked me out the best laddies you have and a queen many eggs

Will be nice to meet you and put a name to a face when I get my nucs

Have a good one everyone
JD


----------



## MountainCamp (Apr 12, 2002)

You guys have been reading way too many threads from them "Southern Boys" about swarms and adding supers. 

We are almost there only another month till much better weather is here to stay.


----------



## snowglobe (Mar 22, 2007)

OH MY GOSH!  ... Could it be true? ... I honestly didn't know!  Group HUG!! I didn't know that you are all  ....CANADIANS!!! 

EH?!?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

"We're having a heat wave,
A tropical heat wave,
The temperature's rising,
It isn't surprising..."


Yesterday, 4/4/2007 in FARMINGTON, NM
High Temperature: Actual: 75°F 
Normal: 66°F 
Record: 83°F

Low Temperature:
Actual: 36°F 
Normal: 31°F 
Record: 10°F

I can post pics if ya like.....


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

snowglobe said:


> OH MY GOSH!  ... Could it be true? ... I honestly didn't know!  Group HUG!! I didn't know that you are all  ....CANADIANS!!!
> 
> EH?!?


Aparently we joined ya'll sometime during the night .


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

50+ mph winds - I live on an island and the ferry to the mainland has been canceled for two days - can't get to my eye appointment. 

Very little snow - the lake kept it warm enough for it to be freezing rain.

ice skating anyone?


----------



## snowglobe (Mar 22, 2007)

**HUG* *

Welcome to the drifting iceflow!  The more the merrier!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Geez, I feel bad about complaining about our "cold snap" in TN.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Yep, our normal Easter cold front is here. 40 degrees this morning with a high of 65. Quite a change from 60-82 range we were in. I have to do nucs tomorrow or Saturday for the new queens.


----------



## Yuleluder (Mar 2, 2005)

34 degrees this morning. There is no snow out here in SE PA. Just cold, cloudy and miserable. I've got two supercedure queens that need to mate, how unfortunate this weather is. 

Don't forget about me again, Bjornbee!!! LOL!!! Did you get my message, about forgetting the pollen substitute?


----------



## snowglobe (Mar 22, 2007)

Bjornbee!

Would you like me to give these puppies a smack across the back of the head for you?  

Kidding, Methinks that it will be nice when this weather passes for all of us.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Ahhh....thanks for reminding me why I don't live in Vermont anymore


----------



## IBEEME (Apr 21, 2005)

*Nuc's ready*

Me thinks me needs to call someone and see if my Nuc's are ready!

What's Bjorn's number? smile wink!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

867-5309...


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Well, I got to watch the Ellen Degeneris show, laying on the couch with my doggie. That was fun. My boss just called, the power is out so there's no sense going in to work... Guess I'll have to take the day off- my first in months.

The snow has stopped. Looks to be 12+ inches on the deck, the biggest snowfall of the year. Why did I unwrap my hives 2 weeks ago?

I think it's time for a nap


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

I just hope people keep posting at least hourly so I have something to do.
I've recently been laid off & I'm starting to get bored since I can't play with the bees.

Just a drifting of snow here but I see it must be warming slightly - it's melting!!

I've decided to cut down all my deep frames instead of selling them - so far its going well. Bad thing is that I'll need to heat the garage so I can go back out there to do more.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

BjornBee said:


> 867-5309...


Bjorn's real name is Jenny???


----------



## IBEEME (Apr 21, 2005)

*Are mu nuc's ready*

I thought I reconized that number, I mean tune! 
Oh come on Bjorn your not playing fair! lol smile winky winky
Some times I can be such a SHB, ah, pest!


----------



## IBEEME (Apr 21, 2005)

*Are my nuc's ready*

I thought I reconized that number, I mean tune! 
Oh come on Bjorn your not playing fair! lol smile winky winky
Some times I can be such a SHB, ah, pest!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Depressing is what I think of the weather. I am dying to get on with the spring and enjoyment it brings. If it is any consolation, the weather is supposed to be crappy till next Tuesday/Wednesday...so, this weekend I can stay inside and knock off my taxes and I hate doing taxes. 

Only a dusting so far here on the Eastern NY/PA border...


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

It is going to get down to 25 here this weekend. I have a huge number of tropical plants to move in and this delays putting them out. 

That said, at least it isn't 105 like it will be this summer.

Keith


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I have to say, on these cold miserable days in the north, beesource is a wonderful diversion from it all....but I have to agree, I don't get nearly as much accomplished when I sit here! But, the consolation prize is that I am so much better armed (from all the great things I learn here) when I am actually attempting to accomplish things...


----------



## goldhedge (Mar 21, 2007)

Jeez, I'm in Colorado Springs at @ 5500 feet. The sun is out. 45 degrees. 

Typical weather for here. We've had a few big storms this year. 

Don't believe the weather reports when they say we're getting 'feets' of snow. Yes, Colorado is getting snow, but that's up in the mountains above 7K feet at the ski areas. Down stream - we're getting sun tanned....

http://www.weather.com/outlook/recr...ator&lswe=80919&lwsa=Weather36HourGolfCommand


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Hobie, I wasn't sure who was going to get that telephone number first. I usually glance over obvious stuff all the time without thinking twice.


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

BjornBee said:


> Hobie, I wasn't sure who was going to get that telephone number first. I usually glance over obvious stuff all the time without thinking twice.


Tis is actually the second time I've seen this phone number today - it was posted on another forum I frequent earlier this morning. Which means I'll see it again at some point today, perhaps!


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

867-5309...


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

well you all must have made me feel guilty. I went out and put together 5 medium boxes and painted a bunch more. It's 5pm and my ready-heater is out of kerosene and my feet are cold so i guess it's quitting time for now.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

*Today's Summary*

Well, it's approaching 5 pm so I thought I'd let you all know how my day went.

I was awakened from my nap by the neighbor coming by to plow out my driveway.

After that I had a Maine Power Lunch- hot black coffee and cold pepperoni pizza. Then I treated myself to some daytime TV while working absentmindedly on my taxes. Imagine my surprise to find The Young and the Restless is *still* on TV! I was both shocked, and amazed. They were really killing `em off today! Two women were fighting (duh) and fell off a freakin cliff into a raging river. They musta died, I dunno, I fell asleep on the couch again. Awakened 3 HOURS LATER by my wife arriving home from work. That was some nap 

I needed a day off from work, it's been a long time.

The only good thing about these spring snow storms is the snow doesn't last long. By this time next week the whole schmere will be a bad memory... nothing really lost but a days pay, $35 for snow plowing, and a dent in my car bumper. At least I ate well and got some rest 

Cheers! and hay! Take my advice! Stay the heck away from daytime soap operas.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

George watching daytime soaps   . Ya musta really got some snow .


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Beesource is nice? I went to a beekeepers meeting a few months ago and an experienced and well spoken beekeeper expressed the opinion that "DON'T BELIEVE EVERTHING YOU READ ON THE INTERNET"!!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Oldbee said:


> Beesource is nice? I went to a beekeepers meeting a few months ago and an experienced and well spoken beekeeper expressed the opinion that "DON'T BELIEVE EVERTHING YOU READ ON THE INTERNET"!!


Don't believe everything you read, internet or otherwise. For example there is a book out by University of Kentucky Press called Bees in America......... I read it about a year ago and it covers in detail the historical progress of bees crossing the US. Well one of the groups who was largely responsible for the progression was the Mormons. The chapter that covered the Mormon's stated that Joseph Smith was born and raised in NY. Any Vermonter knows that he was born on the South Royalton/Sharon line and there is a birthplace monument there. I called the editor and he contacted the historian's of the church....I have been notified that it will be fixed in the next addition. Even a rather large research and teaching university can get it wrong.

AND DEFINATELY DON'T BELIEVE EVERY THING YOU HERE FROM A BEEK...... If we knew everything this forum would not exist.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

all my supers are on their designated hives, I just finished checking on my first set of cells yesterday and all those yankee beekeepers are whining.... all is right with the world.

happy easter fellow bee keepers.


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

YAH evrethings great of course you wont mind me reminding you of this statement in a dry July


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Supr....look me up when July hits and I will help you remind Tec


----------



## Korny's Korner (Mar 25, 2007)

looking at the weather map looks like you spoiled southeners will get to enjoy the nothern experience of spring 

Korny


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>All is right with the world.

I don't know. A 50 F day today would be nice instead of howling and 20 F. The bees in my basement would like to get out.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

just to fully inform uz' yankee beekeepers that all is not sugar, plums and roses here in the southern us of a we are also expecting a severe temperature drop about saturday night (80degree the first of the week down to freezing on saturday night) I do expect that my last round of nucs will suffer greatly.

bluegrass adds:
look me up when July hits and I will help you remind

tecumseh replies:
I be drippin' and meltin' like that evil witch of the west come july.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

You musta been sleeping in this morning tecumseh. You're usually up and at `em earlier than this 

FYI, the 12" of new snow we got 2 days ago is now about 3" of crusty and with temps in the 40's and partly sunny, I don't expect this <expletive deleted> to last too long. If we don't get another storm tomorrow...


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

I hived a new package last Saturday in 83f.. Today we have 3" of snow on the ground. I sure hope my hive is ok, I have had no chance to check on it all week other than to know some bees are inside and alive.

The downside to a hive top feeder, you can't just crack the top cover open and take a peek inside.


----------



## rapid524 (Mar 2, 2006)

Here in the Texas Panhandle its 27° this morning and we're expecting a low of 22° tonight. A far cry from the 80° last Monday. I'm glad my packages aren't due to arrive for another week.

I have a couple of thousand vegetable transplants in the greenhouse (we're a small organic fruit and vegetable farm) that I was very tempted to start setting out at the beginning of the week, glad I thought better of it. I'm hopeful the straw mulch we put over our strawberries is enough to protect the prolific bloom and fruit set that's already occurred.


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

*bees in basement*

Michael Bush....bees in your basement too?? I put a nuc down there to help keep them warm with this cold snap. Hopefully they do alright. I was wondering if they would be able to handle being in the 70's inside for a while. My only concern was water, so I put a pint jar in the hive for them. My mother-in-law was over friday and she was moving them around. Hmmm a few dead bees on the floor. I got down there yesterday and she had the door shut and a rug blocking the bottom of the door. Needless to say she was surprised that there were actually bees in my basement. Good thing my wife understands. I'm happy she lets me get away with as much as I do. All in all they are still alive and I hope to keep it that way. Do you think they will be able to raise more brood being warmer there?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Do you think they will be able to raise more brood being warmer there?

They might start. But they will need access to pollen and nectar eventually to rear any. I'd move them outside when you can.


----------



## shorts (May 7, 2006)

*Snow???*

Wow, You should be in Alaska.... Dang, it 50 degrees, slight breeze, and the snow is melting like it nobodys business. I can't wait until next saturday.... Don't worry, the snow won't last forever. Have a great day... Shorts


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

OK Shorts, we are talking about the weather outside the igloo!

I'm sick of the ups and downs, I liked it better when winter came the middle of November and left the middle of March.


----------



## Tulipwood (Jul 16, 2006)

Non snow here in Southeastern NY either. Just cold and windy. Can't wait for a break. Sure hope my nucs from the FatBeeMan don't show up this week.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

very cold here this easter weekend. at this location significant rain mix with sleet. burrr... up the road a few miles the ice did accumulate on the ground in patches which I suspect looked quite odd with the bluebells and paint brush sticking their head up thru the white stuff.


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

Shorts
I'm glad to hear that it's warming up in Alaska. My neice lives in Fairbanks and a couple weeks ago she was saying it was still -20 F.


----------

